# Ich brech ab vor langeweile!



## loWnl1337 (7. November 2009)

Hi also ich brauch ma ne abwechslung... anstadt WoW , pdk 10 , pdok 10 ... ich will was anderes sehen
am besten ein game wo man schnell drinn ist und nach möglichkeit nichts kostet

vlt ein egoshooter? ein Relli game oder anderes 

Einfach posten am besten mit bild , sollet auf pc verfügbar sein

mfg oWWWWn


----------



## Kronas (7. November 2009)

aion fanboys inc

naja mal im ernst, etwas mehr informationen wären nett

online oder offline zum beispiel?


----------



## Palatschinkn (7. November 2009)

Shooter sind immer gut. Probier mal COD4, L4D Oder auch ein Action Game wie GTA 4.


----------



## Redolan (7. November 2009)

Palatschinkn schrieb:


> Shooter sind immer gut. Probier mal COD4 Oder ein Action Game wie GTA 4.


dem kann ich nur beipflichten beides super games obwohl der singelplayer mode von COD 4 etwas zu kurz ist wie ich finde..


----------



## FallenAngel88 (7. November 2009)

Shooter: Quake live, battlefield heros oder Soldat <<< alle kostenlos
Strategie: Dawn of War 2, World in Conflict, Warcraft 3


----------



## Arosk (7. November 2009)

> Tür > Rausgehen.


----------



## Palatschinkn (7. November 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> > Tür > Rausgehen.



Du musst ihn auch erklären was er draußem machen muss. Ich meine wir reden hier von einem WoW Spieler.


----------



## Littelfoot (7. November 2009)

CS, CSS, vll. DoW oder WC3


Ich personlich zock aber nur noch kleines bischen CS nebenher, und wenn ich dann nen Shooter zocken will --> Halo3


----------



## Tilbie (7. November 2009)

Diablo 2
Sacred 1  /  2


----------



## seppix@seppix (7. November 2009)

Fallout 3


----------



## Dusatori (7. November 2009)

the one and only

Team Fortress 2 !


----------



## deah1 (7. November 2009)

Titan Quest (im Prinzip Diablo 2^^)


----------



## Nawato (7. November 2009)

Shooter: Call of Duty 4, War Rock (wenns nix kosten soll), Battlefield 2
RTS: Battle Forge, Warcraft 3 + The frozen Throne, Comand & Conquer 3, Dawn of War 1 + 2


----------



## Enyalios (7. November 2009)

Palatschinkn schrieb:


> Du musst ihn auch erklären was er draußem machen muss. Ich meine wir reden hier von einem WoW Spieler.



Eventuell hat jemand nen guide zur Hand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Als erste Anlaufstelle:

Hier


----------



## MMOchamp (7. November 2009)

Fable 2 <3


----------



## Unendlichkeit (7. November 2009)

Palatschinkn schrieb:


> Du musst ihn auch erklären was er draußen machen muss. Ich meine wir reden hier von einem WoW Spieler.



LOL   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ganz meiner Meinung.

Vielleicht das erste mal seit über 4 Jahren, dass es mal nach draußen geht ^^


----------



## Captain Jack (7. November 2009)

Guild Wars


----------



## Seryma (7. November 2009)

Command & Conquer 3: Tiberium Wars... Strategie vom feinsten...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kzell (7. November 2009)

einzige was neben wow noch geht ist cs 1.6 oder wc3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (7. November 2009)

Evtl. Mass Effect zocken? Gibts zZ über Steam für 7,50&#8364;.


----------



## Rexo (7. November 2009)

_Zock doch retro Game´s ^^

Emulatorne dafur gibts genug ^^

von dne ps2 und xbox emu bleib weg die schrotten deinen pc bei falscher einstellung _


----------



## Grushdak (7. November 2009)

Es gibt ein Topic - "Was spielt Ihr gerade?"
Vielleicht hättest Du da eher was gefunden, als hier ein Langeweile Topic zu erstellen!


----------



## pingu77 (7. November 2009)

Counter Strike 1.6 dauert zwar bis du deinen Skill hast, aber wenn du ihn hast dann macht es richtig Spass. (;

Oldsql ftw... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## loWnl1337 (7. November 2009)

Bin in Css gut etz.... Tf2 is auch geil jo...bald köff ich mirn neuen pc 
und dann werden andere tolle games mal gezockt =)

was haltet ihr von aion eig...?


ich will was was ne geile graka hat und gut abwechselnd neben wow is ...


----------



## Palatschinkn (7. November 2009)

loWnl1337 schrieb:


> was haltet ihr von aion eig...?



Genau so ein Sch..ß MMO wie jedes andere.


----------



## Nawato (7. November 2009)

Joa aber das hier iste ein MMO Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da gibts genug Leute die sowas Spielen ^^


----------



## Kankuso (7. November 2009)

Combat Arms

Shooter und F2P
http://combatarms.nexoneu.com/Intro.aspx


----------



## Kleipd (7. November 2009)

also ich rate dir zu Team Fortress 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TaroEld (7. November 2009)

Wenn du ne geile Graka willst, rate ich dir einen Elektro-Fachhandel deiner Wahl aufzusuchen. Mit Abkürzungen herumschmeissen ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


B2t: Hack 'n Slay  -> Torchlight


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (7. November 2009)

Seryma schrieb:


> Command & Conquer 3: Tiberium Wars... Strategie vom feinsten...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich würd aber eher zu Dawn of War/ Age of Mythologie raten. Tiberium Wars sind abartig schnelle Schlachten, gehen teilweise nur 15 - 30 Minuten. 
Ok, villeicht geht es ja nur mir so, aber ich finde Strategiespiele langweilig wenn eine normale Schlacht weniger als 60-70 Minuten lang geht, da steigert man sich halt richtig rein.

BTT: Sonst eventuell einmal Konsolenspiele ausprobieren, Halo3 ist klasse und Brütal Legend ist draussen.
        gibt genug Möglichkeiten.
Liebe Grüsse.


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. November 2009)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> Brütal Legend ist draussen.



!
<3


----------



## Valthorian1011 (7. November 2009)

COD4 macht zwar Spaß, der Singleplayer ist mMn, aber leider viel zu kurz geraten.
Dead Space fand ich auch toll.
Grafik kann sich sehen lassen, und es ist einfach immer sehr spannend.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hier ist das Cover, was für ein Bild wolltest du denn sehen?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## loWnl1337 (7. November 2009)

Thx für die ganzen antworten...

cod4/5 werd ich mir denk mal holen


----------



## Nawato (7. November 2009)

loWnl1337 schrieb:


> Thx für die ganzen antworten...
> 
> cod4/5 werd ich mir denk mal holen


Also ich fand 5 nicht so doll, ist ja eigendlich ganz nett, aber ich mag Shooter im 2. Weltkrieg nicht, davon gibt es so viele...


----------



## MasterXoX (7. November 2009)

Palatschinkn schrieb:


> Du musst ihn auch erklären was er draußem machen muss. Ich meine wir reden hier von einem WoW Spieler.




LOL!


----------



## Palatschinkn (8. November 2009)

loWnl1337 schrieb:


> Thx für die ganzen antworten...
> 
> cod4/5 werd ich mir denk mal holen



Wenn du noch bis zum 12en abwarten kannst. Dann kannst du dir auch COD 6 kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Nawato (8. November 2009)

Palatschinkn schrieb:


> Wenn du noch bis zum 12en abwarten kannst. Dann kannst du dir auch COD 6 kaufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das aber dann eher für Konsole 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Glaube der Multiplayer wird auf dem PC nicht so doll laufen.


----------



## Reflox (8. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Zock doch retro Game´s ^^
> 
> Emulatorne dafur gibts genug ^^
> 
> von dne ps2 und xbox emu bleib weg die schrotten deinen pc bei falscher einstellung _



Jo Emulatoren das is was tolles

Link dafür: http://www.n-roms.de/gba/index.php?action=...ie&kat_id=4


----------



## LiangZhou (8. November 2009)

Ganz ehrlich, am längsten wird dich sicher ein anderes MMO unterhalten. Im Bezug welches du anfangen sollst verhalte ich mich unparteiisch.


*HUST


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

HUST*


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (8. November 2009)

also Aion alleine ist mist
schnapp dir nen intelligenten freund und zock mit ihm zusammen denn erst zu zweit kommt beim lvln spaß auf


----------



## F-S-N (8. November 2009)

Urban Terror


----------



## LiangZhou (8. November 2009)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> also Aion alleine ist mist
> schnapp dir nen intelligenten freund und zock mit ihm zusammen denn erst zu zweit kommt beim lvln spaß auf




Wieso sollte er denn allein zocken? Wenn er sich ne nette Gilde sucht wird er bestimmt Levelpartner finden.


----------



## Alion (9. November 2009)

Assassins Creed gibt es inzwischen für c.a. 20 Euro (zumindest für der PC und Xbox). Sehr zu empfehlen das Spiel.


----------



## Sascha_BO (9. November 2009)

Der TE sucht ´ne Abwechslung zu ´nem (zu DEM) MMO (schnarchhin) und ihr dreht ihm ein anderes MMO an?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Dabei gibts so viele gute Sachen jenseits vom ewigen bring/sammel/such/töte-Einerlei.

Und schon fündig geworden oder brichste immer noch ab?


----------



## LiangZhou (9. November 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Der TE sucht ´ne Abwechslung zu ´nem (zu DEM) MMO (schnarchhin) und ihr dreht ihm ein anderes MMO an?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Er kann sich auch ein Assasins Creed oder ein Call of Duty kaufen. Das spielt er dann ein paar Wochen. Ich wollte nur sagen das ein MMORPG ihn am längsten beschäftigen würde, selbst wenns es nur an den vielen Quests liegt.


----------



## Itwasallalie (9. November 2009)

Dragon Age und Risen sollte einen für Wochen beschäftigen.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (10. November 2009)

Seryma schrieb:


> Command & Conquer 3: Tiberium Wars... Strategie vom feinsten...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/sign

oder mach etwas kreatives, schreib eine Geschichte oder male ein Bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (11. November 2009)

ach, dir is langweilig?
Geh googeln nach: "I wanna be the guy"

Und spiels durch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perkone (11. November 2009)

Zock unreal tournament 3 :=) Mach ich derzeit wieder verstärkt. Oder probier Eve online.


----------

